# Pufftreffen 2014... 12.07.2014. **** Dich!



## guru39 (19. November 2013)

*Bähmm. 
*
Der Termin steht!

*12.07.2014.* 


Den Nicolaijanern hatZ gut gefallen und sie würden das gerne wiederholen 

Ich würde das auch gerne wiederholen..... nur in wärmer  *Mit allen die bis jetzt dabei waren und vor allem die, die bis jetzt noch nicht da waren !

*Das ganze findet dann wieder im Baikpark Beerfelden statt 

Die Aftershowparty ist dann latürlich wieder im Püff 





Grüße,

Rainer


----------



## Guent (20. November 2013)

Ja, isch will!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (20. November 2013)

Wooooaaaa, dann mit Models ? 

okay 12 Juli könnte ich einrichten, komme dann direkt aus Berchtesgaden vorbei! 
Dann aber mit dem Pornohobel

Freut das es den N's gefallen hat, mir hats auch Spaß gemacht .


----------



## Simbl (20. November 2013)

Dumgebabbel 4.0 

Oder isses schon das Jubiläumstreff? 

Ich weiß nimmer...

Zuviel


----------



## guru39 (20. November 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Dumgebabbel 4.0
> 
> Oder isses schon das Jubiläumstreff?



is das 5te


----------



## kephren23 (20. November 2013)

Dann war der Simbl bei einem so voll das er es vergessen hat .

Freu mich jetzt schon drauf, kommt jemand aus der Region Berlin-Brandenburg? oder Berchtesgadener Land und Umgebung?


----------



## Simbl (20. November 2013)

Kann sein


----------



## Zaskar01 (20. November 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Freu mich jetzt schon drauf, kommt jemand aus der Region Berlin-Brandenburg?



Hier. Kann leider noch nicht zusagen, da ich die Sommerprüfpläne erst im März bekomme.


----------



## kephren23 (20. November 2013)

IS ja noch Zeit, aber man kann ja schonmal fragen


----------



## Zaskar01 (20. November 2013)

Wenn ich dich mitnehme, polierst du unterwegs die Felgen


----------



## Freeerider81 (20. November 2013)

Ich werde auch wieder kommen, wenn alles klappt! Freu mich schon drauf! 
Eine Woche später fliegen wir dann für 4 Wochen nach Kanada, da ist das Pufftreffen eine super Einstimmung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruftidrop (20. November 2013)

Ich werde die strapaziöse Anreise auf mich nehmen, gibt ja schließlich
auch was zu trinken !!!


----------



## Loisl13 (20. November 2013)

wenns denn sein muss komm ich auch wieder​
Nee, top. Bin wieder gerne dabei, wenns nicht gerade auf das woe fällt wo ich mit den Jungs in den Dolomiten bin.

Darf man denn mit 27,5" überhaupt anreisen?


----------



## psychoo2 (21. November 2013)

Loisl13 schrieb:


> wenns denn sein muss komm ich auch wieder​
> Nee, top. Bin wieder gerne dabei, wenns nicht gerade auf das woe fällt wo ich mit den Jungs in den Dolomiten bin.
> 
> Darf man denn mit 27,5" überhaupt anreisen?


 
Wenn es bei mir auch klappt könnten wir ja ne Fahrgemeinschaft starten


----------



## Loisl13 (21. November 2013)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Wenn es bei mir auch klappt könnten wir ja ne Fahrgemeinschaft starten





Braucht sonst noch jemand aus dem schönen Franken ein shuttleservice?


----------



## Simbl (21. November 2013)

Ich könnte einen von Eppelheim Nord nach Eppelheim Süd brauchen. Für die 2 Kilometer nach Hause brauch ich meißt 2 Stunden


----------



## Zaskar01 (21. November 2013)

Geht das Bergauf oder Bergab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (21. November 2013)

Soweit kann ich zwar nie voraus planen (bis dahin kann so viel passieren..), aber wenn kein Urlaub oder berufliche Verpflichtungen anstehen bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder dabei.


----------



## psychoo2 (21. November 2013)

Loisl13 schrieb:


> Braucht sonst noch jemand aus dem schönen Franken ein shuttleservice?



Ja Loisl ..... Des liegt ja gleich bei dir ums Eck


----------



## Joshua60 (22. November 2013)

Termin eingetragen


----------



## beetle (24. November 2013)

Ich habs auch mal eingetragen in den Kalender.


----------



## raimund.kuebler (25. November 2013)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## Martin1508 (3. Februar 2014)

Rainer!!!! Ich habs gefunden. Eingetragen!

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## kephren23 (3. Februar 2014)

Aber diesmal über Nacht


----------



## pfalz (3. Februar 2014)

Vorgemerkt!


----------



## Martin1508 (3. Februar 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Aber diesmal über Nacht


 
Jawohl ja! Womo ist vorgemerkt. Wenn die Altvögel nicht wieder an der Ostsee unterwegs sind, sollte das dieses Mal hinhauen.

Grüße


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Februar 2014)

rainer… mein erster post seit langem: ich richte es auch ein zu kommen… diesmal penne ich aber inner karre und net im laden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychoo2 (11. Februar 2014)

Darf man da auch als Nicht-Bikepark Profi kommen ?


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Februar 2014)

logo. bin auch keiner.


----------



## AM_Heizer (11. Februar 2014)

Dabei


----------



## guru39 (11. Februar 2014)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> rainer… mein erster post seit langem: ich richte es auch ein zu kommen… diesmal penne ich aber inner karre und net im laden.



Super 

Ich bin mal so frei: Dann pennst du halt da vvv 



Martin1508 schrieb:


> Jawohl ja! Womo ist vorgemerkt.





psychoo2 schrieb:


> Darf man da auch als Nicht-Bikepark Profi kommen ?


ja darf man 



AM_Heizer schrieb:


> Dabei



Freu mich schon auf dein Saarländisch


----------



## gruftidrop (11. Februar 2014)

AM_Heizer schrieb:


> Dabei



Dieses Jahr sollten wir uns nach dem Pufftreffen wirklich
mal zu einer schönen Trailtour in Heidelberg verabreden.


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Februar 2014)

find ich gut!


----------



## Guent (11. Februar 2014)

Hop:
3 Tage Puff-O-Lümpigs!!!
Fäschdiwälll!!!


----------



## guru39 (11. Februar 2014)

Guent schrieb:


> Hop:
> 3 Tage Puff-O-Lümpigs!!!
> Fäschdiwälll!!!



Puffstock


----------



## AM_Heizer (11. Februar 2014)

grufti, das ist ne gute Idee. Habe ab August länger frei, da machen wir das ( wollte zuerst den Sonntag NACH dem Pufftermin vorschlagen, aber hab das Gefühl dass es sich auf 2 Trails gleichzeitig nicht so gut fährt :-D )

guru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (12. Februar 2014)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Darf man da auch als Nicht-Bikepark Profi kommen ?


Ist ratsam zu kommen, und vorallem bis zum Ende zu bleiben 



guru39 schrieb:


> Freu mich schon auf dein Saarländisch


das ist sehr diskriminierend, er spricht ganz normal 


guru39 schrieb:


> Puffstock



Ja wir machen ein Puffstock 

Diesmal aber länger, nich das wieder um 1 Uhr der Schacht zu ist wenn ich grad warm werde


----------



## gruftidrop (12. Februar 2014)

AM_Heizer schrieb:


> grufti, das ist ne gute Idee. Habe ab August länger frei, da machen wir das ( wollte zuerst den Sonntag NACH dem Pufftermin vorschlagen, aber hab das Gefühl dass es sich auf 2 Trails gleichzeitig nicht so gut fährt :-D )
> 
> guru



So wird es gemacht !!


----------



## ichoe (8. März 2014)

gibts denn zufällig schon informationen von nicolai über die auswahl an rädern die dabei sein werden??


----------



## guru39 (8. März 2014)

ichoe schrieb:


> gibts denn zufällig schon informationen von nicolai über die auswahl an rädern die dabei sein werden??




Hi Jonas,

was würdest du denn gerne testen wollen und in welcher Größe, L oder XL? Wir haben genügend Zeit hier um das möglich zu machen. Hoffe ich.


----------



## psychoo2 (8. März 2014)

Ich hätte nen M Rahmen an zu bieten


----------



## guru39 (8. März 2014)

ich 2 oder 3 in S. aber das wird wohl für den Jonas nicht relevant sein, er ist wenn ich mich recht erinnere 1,96 oder ü2.

Man sollte hier das Modell und die Rahmengröße eintragen wenn man vorhat sein Baik zur Hure zu machen und auch andere mit dem N-Virus zu infizieren 

Ich mach mal den Anfang.

Argon Fat 26" S
Ion 16 26" S
Ion 20 650B S

Das ganze wäre auch für den boesA_moench interessant, er ist hier der offizielle Bierbeauftragte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ichoe (8. März 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hi Jonas,
> 
> was würdest du denn gerne testen wollen und in welcher Größe, L oder XL? Wir haben genügend Zeit hier um das möglich zu machen. Hoffe ich.


das klingt aber verlockend...werd ich mir mal die tage gedanken drüber machen,aber alles eher in xl..


----------



## AM_Heizer (9. März 2014)

Moin,

Helius AC in Grösse M.


----------



## ichoe (9. März 2014)

also am liebsten wär mir ja die auswahl an argon am,ion15,ion 16 27,5 und helius ac in xl...mitbringen würde ich ein ion 18 in xl für alle nostalgiker!


----------



## kroiterfee (12. März 2014)

ich bin aller voraussicht nach mit meinem nucleon tfr rum ggf ist noch ein argon cc dabei. beide in l.


----------



## donnersberger (7. April 2014)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Termin eingetragen



Ich auch - könnten ja mit den N-Rädern eine eine N-Fahrgemeinschaft nach N-Eppelheim veranstalten..


----------



## Joshua60 (7. April 2014)

Fahrgemeinschaft ja, aber nach Befe!


----------



## donnersberger (9. April 2014)

Bin vermutlich erst abends verfügbar ..


----------



## kephren23 (7. Mai 2014)

in etwas mehr als 8 Wochen ist es soweit!

@Moritz3788
können ja mal besprechen ob wir das zusammen hinbekommen.

Hoffe diesmal sind mehr Männer dabei , nich das wieder um 0:30 schluss ist


----------



## psychoo2 (7. Mai 2014)

Hey Leute ! Wie läufts da ab...muss man sich vorab irgendwo anmelden oder einfach
kommen.

Wird gezeltet oder kann man da wo pennen....?


----------



## der-gute (7. Mai 2014)

da wo du im Puff liegen bleibst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (7. Mai 2014)

Nein anmelden muss man sich nicht, einfach vorbeikommen.

Das ganze läuft so: Treffpunkt, ab 10:00 Uhr, Bike Park Beerfelden: http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/de/
Der Park hat bis 18:00 Uhr geöffnet.

Ab 19:30 Uhr steigt dann die Aftershowparty im Puff.
Was immer gerne gesehen wird ist wenn ihr Bier aus eurer Region mitbringt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Pennen kann man z.B. hier:
http://www.birkenhof-eppelheim.de/ http://hotel-eppelheim.de/


----------



## psychoo2 (7. Mai 2014)

Bier aus der Region find ich toll.....Think Global...Drink Regional 

Dann dürft Ihr Euch auf ein paar Schmankerl aus der Oberpfalz freuen.

Ich und mein ION freuen sich drauf


----------



## Simbl (7. Mai 2014)

Hat jemand wieder interesse an Shirts?


----------



## kephren23 (7. Mai 2014)

nich wieder diese engen Dinger!


----------



## Simbl (7. Mai 2014)

Hast doch ne Spezialanfertigung bekommen


----------



## kephren23 (7. Mai 2014)

ja beim zweiten, nich beim Pufftreffen shirt, für das muss ich 20kg abnehmen.


----------



## Simbl (7. Mai 2014)

Stimmt, hast ja 2


----------



## Martin1508 (7. Mai 2014)

Simbl schrieb:


> Hat jemand wieder interesse an Shirts?


 
Auf die Shirts habe ich auch kein Bock. Aber was ist denn mal mit einen Enduro oder DH shirt?

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## Würfelbrecher (11. Mai 2014)

Wird es die Möglichkeit geben, ein ION 20 650B und/oder ein ION 20 effigear in Größe M Probe zu fahren?
Dann würde ich die etwas weitere Anfahrt gerne auf mich nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychoo2 (16. Mai 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Pennen kann man z.B. hier:
> http://www.birkenhof-eppelheim.de/ http://hotel-eppelheim.de/


 
Gibts da in der Gegend auf günstigere Absteigen...??


----------



## guru39 (16. Mai 2014)

Keine Ahnung, schlafe eher selten hier im Hotel


----------



## boesA_moench (16. Mai 2014)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Gibts da in der Gegend auf günstigere Absteigen...??


was willst den ausgeben?


----------



## raschaa (19. Mai 2014)

Termin ist auf jedenfall notiert...
Bringe natürlich die Zwillinge mit


----------



## psychoo2 (19. Mai 2014)

boesA_moench schrieb:


> was willst den ausgeben?


 Na ne Frühstückspension würd mir mal dicke reichen !!


----------



## guru39 (19. Mai 2014)

Hier mal die Liste der Testbaiks die N am Start hat.

*Argon TB  S Argon TB  L
Argon AM  M
Argon AM Pi  L *Vielleicht
*Argon FAT  L
Helius TB  S
Helius TB  M
Helius TB  L
Helius TB  XL
Helius AC  S *Vielleicht
*Helius AC  M *Vielleicht
*Helius AC   M *Vielleicht
*Helius AC  L *Vielleicht
*Ion 15  MIon 15  L
Ion 15  XL
Ion 16 27,5  S
Ion 16 27,5  M
Ion 16 27,5  L
Ion 16 27,5  XL
Ion 20  M *Vielleicht
*Ion 20  L*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (20. Mai 2014)

VERDAMMMMMMT

viele Bikes in meiner Größe und ich bin net da


----------



## Sepprheingauner (21. Mai 2014)

Geile Auswahl


----------



## Joshua60 (4. Juni 2014)

Leider doch nicht dabei :-( da Leisten-OP kurz vorher


----------



## donnersberger (4. Juni 2014)




----------



## guru39 (4. Juni 2014)

donnersberger schrieb:


>



dito.


----------



## Guent (5. Juni 2014)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Leider doch nicht dabei :-( da Leisten-OP kurz vorher



Wo? Bei uns?


----------



## Joshua60 (5. Juni 2014)

Yep, Salem ! 08.07. Du meinst also, ich sollte wieder mit dem Rauchen anfangen ;-)


----------



## Guent (10. Juni 2014)

Na dann werd ich mal schauen das wir Dir einen richtigen Azzd an den Tisch stellen...


----------



## psychoo2 (12. Juni 2014)

Unterkunft eingelocht....

Wir rücken zu zweit an mit Hopfenspezialitäten aus der Oberpfalz


----------



## guru39 (12. Juni 2014)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Unterkunft eingelocht....
> 
> Wir rücken zu zweit an mit Hopfenspezialitäten aus der Oberpfalz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (12. Juni 2014)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Unterkunft eingelocht....
> 
> Wir rücken zu zweit an mit Hopfenspezialitäten aus der Oberpfalz


Wo pennt Ihr? Ich muss auch noch was buchen. Wollte auf jeden Fall auch vorbeikommen.


----------



## psychoo2 (12. Juni 2014)

Ne kleine Pension !! Fr. Pfannkuchen schimpft sich die Frau


----------



## psychoo2 (2. Juli 2014)

Hallo Leute !

Bisserl mehr als 1 Woche noch....

Wer kommt den jetzt alles ?


----------



## Martin1508 (2. Juli 2014)

Ich habe bis zum Schluß gekämpft aber ich bin geschäftlich in Regensburg. Wird also nüscht.

Grüße


----------



## psychoo2 (2. Juli 2014)

Na sauber ...und da fahr ich von Regensburg nach Eppelheim


----------



## AM_Heizer (2. Juli 2014)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## raschaa (2. Juli 2014)

ich habs auf jeden geplant... ob meine Tossy Schulter mich fahren läßt weiß ich noch nicht... ich probiere meinen persönlichen test- und fotofahrer Birk samt Ion mitzubringen, dass Linda was vor die Linse kriegt


----------



## Timmy35 (2. Juli 2014)

Ich bin auch dabei, wenn mich die Grippe, die bei uns im Büro rumgeht nicht bis nächste woche noch erwischt.


----------



## gruftidrop (2. Juli 2014)

Das Gürü wird erst am Sonntag wieder hier aktiv sein - er befindet sich im Moment
im Radurlaub in Saalbach-Hinterglemm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychoo2 (2. Juli 2014)

dann könnte sein das ich ihn treffe...da fahr ich morgen auch hin ;-)


----------



## Würfelbrecher (2. Juli 2014)

Bin dabei und bring mein gutes altes UFO ST mit. 
Freue mich auf zahlreiche Anregungen für ein Nachfolge-Bike...


----------



## beetle (3. Juli 2014)

Gibts auch Räder in XL? ION 16 zb? Weil ggf. bring ich jemanden mit, der ein wenig größer ist.


----------



## Timmy35 (3. Juli 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hier mal die Liste der Testbaiks die N am Start hat.
> 
> *Argon TB  S Argon TB  L
> Argon AM  M
> ...



Hatte Guru schonmal gepostet. Sind ein paar L und XL Rahmen dabei.


----------



## guru39 (5. Juli 2014)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Ich habe bis zum Schluß gekämpft aber ich bin geschäftlich in Regensburg. Wird also nüscht.
> 
> Grüße






gruftidrop schrieb:


> Das Gürü wird erst am Sonntag wieder hier aktiv sein - er befindet sich im Moment
> im Radurlaub in Saalbach-Hinterglemm.



Bin jetzt schon wieder da  Nur leider hat mir Saalbach den kleinen Finger zerkloppt 
Freu mich aber wie Sau auf Samstach


----------



## Freeerider81 (6. Juli 2014)

Wir sind auch wieder dabei! Diesmal mit 3 Ion 16 in S. 

Freuen uns auch schon riesig!

Oh Rainer, was machst du denn? Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWolf (7. Juli 2014)

Bin auch dabei!
Un ich dacht die wären dort bikerfreundlich - gute Besserung.


----------



## donnersberger (7. Juli 2014)

Güte Besserüng Gürü ünd bis über-über-über-über-übermorgen 


Sent from my iDöner using Tapatalk


----------



## beetle (8. Juli 2014)

Um wie viel Uhr wo genau geht es eigentlich los?


----------



## Guent (8. Juli 2014)

Genau, wann gayts'n lous?
Was mitbringen? 

Sieht ja grad fast schon wieder nach Glühwein aus...


----------



## guru39 (8. Juli 2014)

beetle schrieb:


> Um wie viel Uhr wo genau geht es eigentlich los?



Ab 10:00Uhr im Baik Park Beerfelden

Ab 19:00-19:30Uhr im Püff.


Guent schrieb:


> Was mitbringen?



Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier
Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier


----------



## Guent (8. Juli 2014)

Bier?


----------



## guru39 (8. Juli 2014)

Ne...Bier!!!


----------



## Guent (8. Juli 2014)

Kann ich!


----------



## guru39 (8. Juli 2014)

was?


----------



## Guent (8. Juli 2014)

Isch bring wieder was mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (8. Juli 2014)

Au ja..... was ist imma legga


----------



## Martin1508 (8. Juli 2014)

Gin Tonic?!


----------



## beetle (8. Juli 2014)

Was soll ich nochmal mitbringen?


----------



## guru39 (9. Juli 2014)

hmmmm?


----------



## Simbl (10. Juli 2014)

*Eigenwerbung ein:*

*Nur am Puffsamstag gibts mein Ion 18 Pinion zum Komplettpreis von 3999 € !!!*

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/414889-nicolai-ion-18-pinion

Eigenwerbung aus
*
Freu mich schon den ein oder anderen von euch wiederzusehen!  

*Disclaimer: Ab Sonntag 0 Uhr wirds wieder teurer. Wir können also gern erst mal einen trinken, hab ich nix dagegen


----------



## de´ AK77 (10. Juli 2014)

auch wir( Franzi, Moritz & isch) werden neben unserer aktuellen Testflotte welche mit einigen Schmankerln gespickt ist wie z.B. DAS Fatbike guckst Du---> 



 in der Rohloff Speedhub 500/14-Edition, auch den "kulinarischen Genuß" ansprechen und eine lokale Spezialität einpacken 

in diesem Sinne bis Samstag,

wir freuen uns!!!


----------



## Simbl (10. Juli 2014)

Subba Clausch, schä das mitkumsch


----------



## kephren23 (10. Juli 2014)

Moritz und Ich wären sehr gern gekommen, aber wir werden es beide zeitlich einfach nicht schaffen, ich bin sehr traurig darüber .
Ich wünsche trotzdem allen beteiligten sehr viel Spaß und trinkt ein paar Bier für uns mit.


----------



## psychoo2 (10. Juli 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Moritz und Ich wären sehr gern gekommen, aber wir werden es beide zeitlich einfach nicht schaffen, ich bin sehr traurig darüber .
> Ich wünsche trotzdem allen beteiligten sehr viel Spaß und trinkt ein paar Bier für uns mit.


Des is echt Schade.....hätte dein ION gerne mal in freier Wildbahn gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (10. Juli 2014)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Des is echt Schade.....hätte dein ION gerne mal in freier Wildbahn gesehen.


+1

Ich komme schon morgen nach Heidelberg, ist sonst noch wer da?


----------



## kephren23 (10. Juli 2014)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Des is echt Schade.....hätte dein ION gerne mal in freier Wildbahn gesehen.



Das wäre wahrscheinlich ehh nicht dabei gewesen.


----------



## Simbl (10. Juli 2014)

Schad...


----------



## Freeerider81 (11. Juli 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Moritz und Ich wären sehr gern gekommen, aber wir werden es beide zeitlich einfach nicht schaffen, ich bin sehr traurig darüber .
> Ich wünsche trotzdem allen beteiligten sehr viel Spaß und trinkt ein paar Bier für uns mit.


das gibt ein fettes Dislike!

echt schade, dass du nicht kommen kannst! Ich hoffe wir sehen uns dann beim nächsten Pufftreffen ende des Jahres (???) wieder!


----------



## Martin1508 (11. Juli 2014)

Moin, also ich bin hier in Regensburg maximal angenervt. Wenn ich daran denke, dass ich heute abend das Wohmo fertig machen könnte und dann morgen früh auf dem Weg nach Beerfelden wäre.  Na ja, ich kann es nicht ändern. Wünche euch auf jeden Fall viel Spass.
Ach so, bin nächste Woche Samstag (19.07.) den ganzen Tag in Winterberg. Jemand zufällig auch da?

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## psychoo2 (11. Juli 2014)

@ Martin : Wir starten morgen um 7 von Regensburg aus Richtung Beerfelden...Wenn du nen RIDE brauchst dann meld Dich 
Wir kommen auf jeden Fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (11. Juli 2014)

Danke für das Angebot. Bin aber morgen noch bis 15.00 Uhr in Regensburg. Blöder Kongress.

Gruss


----------



## Freeerider81 (12. Juli 2014)

@Martin1508 
wie du auch nicht? Schade! Ich hoffe man sieht sich dann beim nächsten Pufftreffen wieder!


----------



## kephren23 (12. Juli 2014)

Freeerider81 schrieb:


> @Martin1508
> wie du auch nicht? Schade! Ich hoffe man sieht sich dann beim nächsten Pufftreffen wieder!



Mach es einem doch nich noch schwerer als es ist 

Der Zeitpunkt ist für manche leider suboptimal . Wenn ich es mir aussuchen könnte wäre ich dabei .

Ich bitte um Entschuldigung 

Ich wäre so gern dabei.


----------



## der-gute (12. Juli 2014)

Viel Spass heut!

Liebe Grüße aus Zadar


----------



## Martin1508 (12. Juli 2014)

Alda, grüß die Heimat meiner besseren Hälfte. Bin in drei Wochen in Trogir.

Bog!


----------



## Martin1508 (12. Juli 2014)

Ey, bekomme ich mal ne Statusmeldung? Wie war das Fahren, seid ihr schon voll usw. Manoman, der Service ist ja sonst viel besser.


----------



## kephren23 (12. Juli 2014)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Ey, bekomme ich mal ne Statusmeldung? Wie war das Fahren, seid ihr schon voll usw. Manoman, der Service ist ja sonst viel besser.



Der Service wäre besser wären wir dabei


----------



## Freeerider81 (12. Juli 2014)

So, wir sind zuhause auf der Couch. Konnten leider nicht zum Puff mitkommen. 
Nadines Schlüsselbein ist durch. Vielen Dank hier nochmal an alle, für die Hilfe! 
In Beerfelden kann man sich echt verletzten, die Rettung ist Super!
Bis zum nächsten Pufftreffen, wir sind wieder dabei!


----------



## kephren23 (12. Juli 2014)

Freeerider81 schrieb:


> So, wir sind zuhause auf der Couch. Konnten leider nicht zum Puff mitkommen.
> Nadines Schlüsselbein ist durch. Vielen Dank hier nochmal an alle, für die Hilfe!
> In Beerfelden kann man sich echt verletzten, die Rettung ist Super!
> Bis zum nächsten Pufftreffen, wir sind wieder dabei!



, ach du meine Nase.
Gute Besserung!
Hoffentlich ist das ION heil geblieben


----------



## Martin1508 (12. Juli 2014)

Ach du Scheiße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (12. Juli 2014)

Shit....gute besserung


----------



## Freeerider81 (12. Juli 2014)

Danke! soweit ich das sehen konnte, ist das Ion noch heil. Werde mich da die nächsten Tage mal damit befassen.


----------



## donnersberger (13. Juli 2014)

Gute Besserung. Party war fein, vielen Dank, war schön so viele Nicolai Freaks zu treffen 


Sent from my iDöner using Tapatalk


----------



## psychoo2 (13. Juli 2014)

Sind auch wieder auf dem Heimweg nach Regensburg. 

Geiler Park , geile Leute und ne Mega Party...getreu dem Motto "Basti...red doch mal Hochdeutsch "

Danke an Guru für die Einladung und an Moritz für die tollen Gespräche

Wir kommen gerne wieder


----------



## Simbl (13. Juli 2014)

Für mich hats sich auch gelohnt. Habs Handgelenk gebrochen


----------



## Freeerider81 (13. Juli 2014)

Shit!
Dann gute Besserung von hier! Ich hoffe du bist bald wieder fit!!


----------



## Freeerider81 (13. Juli 2014)

Hab hier noch was von gestern, bevor es blöd wurde.


----------



## Simbl (13. Juli 2014)

Danke


----------



## beetle (13. Juli 2014)

Ich habs Bier vorher gesoffen und war daher nicht mehr Fahrtauglich. Nächstes Jahr mach ich es bestimmt anders rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychoo2 (13. Juli 2014)

Simbl schrieb:


> Für mich hats sich auch gelohnt. Habs Handgelenk gebrochen


Oh Scheisse .... dann gute Besserung !!


----------



## Simbl (13. Juli 2014)

Ja misst Karnbeinbruch evtl OP ca. 6-12 Wochen Gibs


----------



## Timmy35 (13. Juli 2014)

So, sicher zu Hause angekommen. So langsam ist mein Auto noch nie über die Autobahn gefahren. Aber heute morgen war mir noch irgendwie komisch im Kopf.

War aber super! Nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder!


----------



## Timmy35 (13. Juli 2014)

Simbl schrieb:


> Ja misst Karnbeinbruch evtl OP ca. 6-12 Wochen Gibs



Wann ist das passiert, da kann ich mich ja gar nicht dran erinnern????


----------



## Martin1508 (13. Juli 2014)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Wann ist das passiert, da kann ich mich ja gar nicht dran erinnern????


  Wie war das noch mal mit dem komisch im Kopf? Hast mit dem Saufen schon in Beerfelden angefangen?


----------



## Simbl (13. Juli 2014)

bin wegerutscht hatte aber dann eigentlich mehr Probleme mit dem Knie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (13. Juli 2014)

Oh man....

Viel geduld wünsch ich simbl


----------



## Simbl (13. Juli 2014)

Danke


----------



## kephren23 (13. Juli 2014)

Alles gute auch von mir.
Kenn das hatte ich auch schon, zum Glück wars nich so schlimm.

Will gar nich wissen was mir passiert wäre bei meinem Glück grad


----------



## gruftidrop (13. Juli 2014)

Simbl schrieb:


> Für mich hats sich auch gelohnt. Habs Handgelenk gebrochen


Mist, Gute Besserung !!


----------



## gruftidrop (13. Juli 2014)

Simbl schrieb:


> Für mich hats sich auch gelohnt. Habs Handgelenk gebrochen


 Mist, Gute Besserung !!


----------



## der-gute (13. Juli 2014)

Simbl schrieb:


> Ja misst Karnbeinbruch evtl OP ca. 6-12 Wochen Gibs



Mein Rat:
Mach maximal langsam,
belaste die Hand nicht!

Kahnbeinbrüche können extrem zäh werden...


----------



## b0nsei (13. Juli 2014)

Abend Leute,

Muss scho sagen, geile sache das Pufftreffen!!!!
Richtig Fett
Hatten ne mege Spaß.
Super Leute, super stimmung bei euch.

Nächstes Jahr auf jedenfall wieder dabei!

Danke auch an Guru, Franzi und Moritz.

@Nadine: Gute Besserung

Grüße aus Regensburg


----------



## Martin1508 (13. Juli 2014)

Also Regensburg ist für mich echt das Unwort des Wochenende. Anstatt bei Euch, habe ich mich da rumtreiben müssen.

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## psychoo2 (14. Juli 2014)

Wir waren im GEISTE bei Dir Martin :-D


----------



## guru39 (14. Juli 2014)

Soooooo....ich bin jetzt auch wieder nüchtern 

Beste Genesungswünsche auch von mir an die Invaliden 

Jetzt noch ein paar Bilder für die die dabei waren und für die die nicht 

Bööööörfelden!








Regen....der Schriftzug sitzt 




Fette schoiße 








Etwas später wurde es dann auch von innen feucht 




Party 



Fahrrad Gelaber 




Legga worschd 




entspannte Stimmung....




und die Gesichtszüge entgleisten zu sehnlichst...




besonders bei unseren Quotentürken 








ich hoffe das es euch genauso gut gefallen hat wie mir....und das im nächsten Jahr wiederholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guent (14. Juli 2014)

Haha! Subba Foddos! 
Vielen Dank für Worschd & Trank, hat mal wieder Spass gemacht!!! Bester Radladen der Welt!!! 
Gute Besserung Simbl! So ne Schoisse...


----------



## SirBsod (14. Juli 2014)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Also Regensburg ist für mich echt das Unwort des Wochenende. Anstatt bei Euch, habe ich mich da rumtreiben müssen.
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Martin


 
Mein Helius hättest du dieses Wochenende in den wunderschönen Regensburger Gefilden begleiten können ;-)
Sieht nett aus dieses Puff-Treffen (Was hat es eig. mit dem Namen auf sich?)


----------



## guru39 (14. Juli 2014)

SirBsod schrieb:


> (Was hat es eig. mit dem Namen auf sich?)



Also.....Nach einer Renovierungsphase von ca. 3,5 Monaten war der Laden fast fertig und wir genossen ein Feierabend Bier vorm Laden.




Edde der die "Nachtbeleuchtung" installierte war grade fertig geworden und schaltete das Licht ein




Ich drehte mich um und sagte "ist ja voll Puff hier". Am selben Abend änderte ich meine Signatur von Wurzelpassage zu Wurzelpuff und
das ging steil hier im IBC 

The Puff was Born


----------



## SirBsod (14. Juli 2014)

Ahh.. nette Geschichte!
So schnell wird man Puff-Besitzer ;-)


----------



## Timmy35 (14. Juli 2014)

Und solche Bilder haben natürlich auch zum Ruf beigetragen:


----------



## MetalWolf (15. Juli 2014)

Allen verletzten au von mir gute Besserung.
War echt cool, un Dank eh an Rainer - speziell au für Futter&Co.


----------



## raschaa (15. Juli 2014)

auch von mir noch gute besserung an die verletzten...


----------



## Simbl (15. Juli 2014)

Danke an alle für die Genesungswünsche


----------



## raschaa (15. Juli 2014)

Kahnbein hatte ich auch schon... 14 wochen kein bike angefasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychoo2 (16. Juli 2014)

So...dann lass ich mal meine GoPro Ergüsse vom WE an die Öffentlichkeit :-D


----------



## chevioso (16. Juli 2014)

Ist das im Video der Bikepark in Beerfelden?
Sieht fett aus


----------



## b0nsei (16. Juli 2014)

jup is a! War auch fett!!!!!


----------



## guru39 (16. Juli 2014)

red doch ma Hochdeutsch Basti


----------



## SirBsod (16. Juli 2014)

Das fällt Oberpfälzern oft schwer...


----------



## b0nsei (16. Juli 2014)

Jup das fällt aus!!!

 Lernt ihr doch mal bayrisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (16. Juli 2014)

Das mit dem Hochdeutsch war echt das Beste.

Aber ich soll ja Fresse halten.


----------



## guru39 (16. Juli 2014)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Hochdeutsch war echt das Beste.
> 
> Aber ich soll ja Fresse halten.


----------



## kephren23 (16. Juli 2014)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Hochdeutsch war echt das Beste.
> 
> Aber ich soll ja Fresse halten.


Haben es schon nicht einfach mit unserem "Akzent"


----------



## Martin1508 (16. Juli 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Haben es schon nicht einfach mit unserem "Akzent"


 
Wattn, wattn, ick ma sefe koofen? Lieba wasch ick ma nich.


----------



## kephren23 (16. Juli 2014)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Wattn, wattn, ick ma sefe koofen? Lieba wasch ick ma nich.


Verstehe kein Wort.
Nich vergessen ich bin kein Berliner 

Heißt aber nich das ich nicht ne "berliner Dusche" kenne


----------



## donnersberger (15. August 2014)

Bin gestern nach der Arbeit schlapp und genervt zur Wurzelpassage und happy wieder heim - einfach gut !


----------



## psychoo2 (18. Januar 2015)

Wie steht es den mit nem Puffffftreffen 2015 ????


----------



## guru39 (19. Januar 2015)

Bin grade an einem Termin dran. Was ich aber sagen kann ist das es nicht zwischen dem 04.07 - 11.07.2015 stattfindet...da bin ich
nämlich in PDS


----------



## psychoo2 (19. Januar 2015)

Sehr gut. Weil da sind wir in Saalbach..

17. Bis 18. Wäre auch doof....Nur mal so gesagt. Wobei der 18t gerade noch ginge


----------



## raschaa (19. Januar 2015)

pufftreffen in chatel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

